# Tying tubes on a PFS using a sleeve over tubes



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’ve tried searching for information on putting a protective sleeve over the tube set on my PFS. I’ve got a tube that almost goes over my 1842 tube set, but it would be a big challenge.. all advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Maybe a hemostat or needle nose pliers would help you pull it through. It doesn't have to be long, just long enough to cussion the bands from the corner of the fork tips. I use red Theratube, but for skinnier tubes I've seen people use 1745 as well. I've also seen people use small tabs of leather for the same effect, just tie it in with the bands to prevent abrasion from the forks. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for your advice


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Needlenose pliers or hemostats: plus water, alcohol, ArmorAll or spit to lube the tubes!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Don't forget the alcohol.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks to each and everyone ofyou I finally got the tube protectors on. I’m using 1842 for tubes and cuffs. I added more alcohol my next question is, does anyone use holes in the forks, like a regular slingshot?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This is what I was looking for. Putting the green protective tubes on. Hope this helps


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This is what I had in mind when I asked about putting on a protective sleeve.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I bet that help tubes last a long time .I got a eBay resend and I got some red tubes that r huge this probably a good use for them for the tubes don’t feel that great for snappy


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

you can also use the chinese needle, that what i use at the end of the tubes to insert a piece of larger tube so i can attach it with W&T


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It’s awesome people like all of you that make this Forum a place that I am very proud to be a part of


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

thanks Tag. It's so easy!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I can’t thank Joey enough for all his help. He is one one of the finest members of the Forum I know


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I get the tubes tied good enough to hold, but I’m like a cub bear with boxing gloves on.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Tag,

Here is a pic of what I use. It's Theratube Yellow, it's perfect for 1745, 1842 (pictured), and 2040.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Tag said:


> I can't thank Joey enough for all his help. He is one one of the finest members of the Forum I know


No problem pal! Glad i could help!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm sure this has been talked about before, but what the heck.???? does anyone use cuffs on flat bands????


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Tag said:


> I'm sure this has been talked about before, but what the heck.???? does anyone use cuffs on flat bands???? CC71354A-AEC1-4E06-AD7E-D406D001CE9C.jpeg


I do, although I mostly shoot tubes.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’ve been experimenting with bands, but tubes are still my favorite.


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Tag.Some years ago I bought tube/pouch sets that just had the tube/pouch connection cuffed and they very annoyingly used to cinch up on the soft roo pouch distorting it miserably. I tried a cinch knot over the cuff and that has so far worked very well.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Rosco, I will give that a try


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Apologies Tag. I meant to say constrictor knot, not a cinch knot.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s ok rosco, I appreciate your advice.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I'm a bit late here but I found the easiest way to be:

Cut a piece of non abrasive string about six inches long.

Bend it in half and push loop through protector tube.

Lubricate band you will be pulling through.

Pull through.

Depending on how tight protector tube is, you may have to sacricice a bit of band if you can't ease it back out.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Inconvenience I finally ended up using excersise bands for protecting the tubes. I had trouble finding a less expensive tubeing for tube protecters, so I bought the larger ones. Hope all is well with you and your family


----------

